# Annual PX for Medicare patients



## MarilynS (Jun 19, 2012)

Here is my problem.  Medicare patient calls and makes an appt for a physical.  They come in a week prior to get their labs done.  The lab codes this with V70.0.  The day of the Physical the Dr is reading the results and finds the patient has hypertension, or high cholesterol.  The labs have already been sent to Medicare.  Can we change the DX on some of the tests to reflect the findings?  I say no.  But the Dr is not buying that.
Thanks,
Marilyn CPC


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 19, 2012)

The tests were not done because the patient had HTN correct?  therefore they should have been coded as screening.  You would not change the dx for the test.  If the patient has know HTN then the test was performed either as a routine annual as coded or for drug monitoring V58.83 with a V58.6x code and you still would not go back to change the dx code.


----------



## MarilynS (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you!!  I now can take this to my Dr's.


----------



## katesanchezoo@yahoo.com (Jul 7, 2012)

mitchellde said:


> the tests were not done because the patient had htn correct?  Therefore they should have been coded as screening.  You would not change the dx for the test.  If the patient has know htn then the test was performed either as a routine annual as coded or for drug monitoring v58.83 with a v58.6x code and you still would not go back to change the dx code.




hello i have a questions i have a problem with medicare i just found out that the icd9cm code v70.0 is not allowed by medicare so i found out that i was suppose to be using the g0439  but i still have no isea of the icd9cm code that im suppose to be using.

Insight please


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 7, 2012)

V70.0 is the dx code for the AWV for Medicare. if you are being denied it is possibly due to timing.  There is no other dx code for an adult well visit.


----------

